# The Baffle experiment



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

As some of you know, I construction a 5 gallon seperator about a month ago. At the time, I installed a new filter in my shop vac. I've been using the shop vac with the seperator constantly throughout the month. I even use it to clean the wood flour from my dust collector filter and from my airborn dust collector. I've swept the floors and cleaned the mess from that and used it to clean my scroll saw of the massive amounts of fine oak dust from my intricate cuttings. Basically, I've been putting this thing through as many rounds of abuse as it can take, trying to clog the filter. Today, after cleaning up the shop (never leave it messy) I decided to take things apart and see what kind of results I was getting after a month. 
For starters, I've still got full suction after a month, which is a great sign.

The seperator was emptied on a regular basis because it is so easy to do. I've been keeping all the dust in another bucket. This is a picture of the 5 gallon pail about 1/2 full with an assortment of dust.








As you can see, there is also quite a bit of wood flour in the pail as well.









I checked in the shop vac, and this was the only dust that was in it.








And as far as the new filter was concerned, this is the state of the new filter.









As far as I'm concerned, this was a complete success. The filter is basically untouched and my shop vac is empty. Emptying the small seperator is easy as can be and I don't know why I didn't do this earlier. I've been trying to clog the filter and I wasn't able to yet. I have to admit, that if there was a large amount of shavings, I swept them up and disposed of them without the shop vac.
Very happy with the results................so, what are you waiting for? Go and make one. You'll be glad that you did.
I intend to check in another month and update this thread again.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*who wooda' thunk it?*

How simple and how efficient your little bucket Thien collector is.:thumbsup: Now next question .....do you have a regular DC like a HF full size or is this it? I think it's all you use if I recall correctly. Anyway very impressive and best part is low cost. :yes: bill


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Actually Bill, I have 3 methods of dust collection. I have the shop vac which connects to the smaller tools, I have a 825 cfm dust collector unit with a 4" intake and I also have a 510 cfm ceiling unit for the airborn dust. The only reason I started this seperator build, is I hate getting the shop vac out of the sound insulated cabinet and cleaning it out and dleaning the filter all the time so I was on a mission to build a better mouse trap so to speak. I'm seriously considering installing a baffle in my 825 cfm collector. I am that impressed with the 5 gallon that I made.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Glad to hear about your good results! (I'm not surprised though). I strongly recommend you to install a baffle in your DC. I've done that, best thing I ever did (WRT dust collection, anyway).


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

I have to 'chip' my two cents in here as well. My five gallon bucket separator and the chimney top baffle I installed in my Grizzly dust collector have thus far worked like a charm. This should be a 'must do' modification for any woodworker who creates dust.

HAPPY 4TH to all.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

I have been very happy with the baffle myself, although I havent used it very long, I cant see why anything would change.

Your right Kenbo, everyonr should make one. Its not that hard and I have about $30.00 or so invested in mine. Thats only a few replacement bags on a DC and a whole lot less trouble.

Robert


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Mine was nowhere near $30 but it is only for a 5 gallon. I'm sure when I make one for my dust collector, the 4" intake parts will cost a little more.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Kenbo, that includes the cost of the new 30 gallon trash can. Now im thinkin of upsizing my pipe, so thats gonna be a few bucks more... but it is worth it, no doubt.

Robert


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*how's it workin' ?*

After all your work on the alternative projects recently, how's the little separator workin' for Ya? Everyone should have one of these hooked up before their shop vac. I'll have to take my own advice I guess.  bill


----------

